# Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?



## Carlo (21. Jan. 2007)

Hallo zusammen, bin jetzt schon einige Stunden auf dieser Seite und habe schon viel neues Erfahren (hier bleib ich).

Habe aber schon eine Frage: Also...habe gestern meinen Teichfilter gereinigt und so Tiere darin entdeckt...ca 1-1,5cm lang.....sieht aus wie ein Wurm, dunkler Kopf und kurze Füsse. Was ist das für ein Tier?? Habe nirgends was darüber gefunden (Is auch schwer wenn man nicht weiß was es ist). Muß noch sagen das der Filter schön verschlammt war und die Tierchen sich anscheinend wohl darin gefühlt haben.

Hoffe das hier schon mal jemand Bekanntschaft mit den hatte und mir antwortet.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Hallo Carlo,

Willkommen im Forum!
Du hast nicht zufällig ein Foto von diesen Tierchen gemacht?
Ansonsten schau mal hier nach und verfolge mal die gesetzten Links (auch im anderen Forum). 
Bei der angegebenen Größe können es kaum Libellenlarven sein.


----------



## karsten. (22. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*



			
				Carlo schrieb:
			
		

> ..ca 1-1,5cm lang.....sieht aus wie ein Wurm, dunkler Kopf und kurze Füsse. .......
> Carlo



hallo

wie nun 

Wurm oder doch Füße ?  

in Filtern findet man gelegentlich Libellenlarven
sehen alle im Prinzip so aus 
 
je nach Art 
größer kleiner 
dicker dünner
von blass durchsichtig bis schwarz

ansonsten kann man Mückenlarven ,Köcherfliegen treffen 
(aber nicht im Schlamm)
da gibt es noch Maden

ein Foto oder eine Skizze wär schon hilfreich 

mfG


----------



## Carlo (26. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Hallo Annett, hi Karsten,

Foto zu machen wäre natürlich gut gewesen (hab ich aber verpennt).
Hatte mir im Spätsommer vermutlich durch Pflanzenkauf einen __ Gelbrandkäfer in den Teich verfrachtet. Ob es vielleicht irgendwelche Nachkömmlinge von dem sein können? Was meint ihr?
Hab mir noch ein paar andere Bilder von Libellenlarven angeschaut....könnte fast hinkommen.....bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Ähm.....Karsten....ich glaube nicht das eine Skizze die ich mache das Tierchen identifizieren wird......das nächste mal mach ich bestimmt Fotos.

Viele Grüße
Carlo


----------



## karsten. (26. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Hallo
Gelbrandkäferlarven sicher nicht 
die schwimmen meist frei im Wasser haben gut sichtbare Beine 
sehen aus wie die Riesenkakalake bei _Man in Black_

bei Günter H. Stanjek liegt ein nettes Filmchen
http://www.limno-kosmos.de/video/kaefer6b.htm

mfG


----------



## Carlo (12. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Hallo Annett, hi Karsten,
sodele....habe heute wieder mal nach dem Filter geschaut....und prompt auch 4von diesen "australischen Wolperdingern" entdeckt. Und so schlau wie ich bin hab ich natürlich Fotos gemacht. Bei den Fotos gibt es aber zwei Probleme.
Erstens: hab nirgend wo etwas darüber gefunden wie groß die sein sollen/dürfen.
Zweitens: hab nicht die beste Kamera.
Hoffe trotzdem das mir nun jemand näheres über die Tierchen sagen kann.

(Falls das mit den Fotos nix wird bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe)

Viele Grüße 
Carlo


----------



## Carlo (12. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Mal etwas testen.

großes Bild vom Wolperdinger


----------



## sb-canerods (16. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Hallo,
das ist eine Hydropsyche (freilebende Köcherfliegenlarve), die bauen sich normalerweise einen Köcher, dann schaut nur noch der Kopf raus.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Acronicta (16. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Hier, so müßte das Teil in Großformat ausschauen:

http://www.flyfishing-slovakia.sk/pictures/hydropsyche.jpg


Und so als fertiges Tier:

http://popgen.unimaas.nl/~jlindsey/...ies/SpCaddisflies/Hydropsyche.pellucidula.jpg


----------



## Carlo (16. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Hallo Acronicta,....genau das ist das Tier. Ist das nun eine Köcherfliegenlarve wie sb-can... meint oder was anderes ?


----------



## Carlo (16. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Hoppla....bin unterbrochen worden.(zu breite Finger). Gibt es die Tiere öfters im Filter? Wo sind die sonst aufzufinden? Und die wichtigste Frage.....ist das schlimm oder soll ich sie ruhig da wohnen lassen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Carlo


----------



## Silke (17. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Hallo,
lass sie ruhig da wohnen. Irgendwann sind sie davongeflogen...


----------



## sb-canerods (19. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Hallo Carlo,
wenn du auf den link von @Acronicta zeigst, steht ...hydropsyche.jpg
Hydropsyche=Köcherfliegenlarve  
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Carlo (19. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist das in meinem Teichfilter?*

Hallo Silke, von mir aus können Sie da wohnen wenn sie nix anstellen.

hi sb-canerods, habs inzwischen selbst geblickt, Danke. Bin nun aber trotzdem am rätseln wie die wolperdinger in den Filter kommen. Muss ich mich mal schlau lesen.

Vieeeelen Dank für eure Infos, kann jetzt wieder beruhigt schlafen.

Gruß
Carlo


----------

